# false labor



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

My first FF and I'm not sure this is "normal". She is due anyday now. Last evening she was acting like she was going into labor. ie. staying away from the others, not eatting, bag is hugejust yesterday, lagameints gone, and even a small contraction every now and again. We watched her all night. Contractions never picked up but did continue and she just acted very tired. I checked her around 1:30 last night and she was dialated but I could only feel a bag, no bloody show like usuall. This morning no change. She is a little more lively but just not herself and contractions are all but gone. Did she have a false labor is there something seriously wrong? I have read about ringwomb and twisted uterus and I am very worried. Vet is over an hour away. Is thier anything I can do?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I take it her cervix is open if you were able to go in and feel a bubble. You could be looking at a wrong presentation. This would cause labor to stall. If you can go inside her, see what you can feel around that bubble. Sometimes it's helpful to close your eyes - it seems to help visualize what you're feeling. If you don't feel definite feet (two) and a head, perhaps it's the butt. If it's the butt, feel lower and see if you can feel hocks.

It will all depend on if you can get in and what you feel.

If presentation is normal, but labor is stalled, I have read that you can give CMPK to get labor going again. And usually just putting your hand inside her will give her the urge to push.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Had a doe do the same thing last year. She was not a first timer so I knew
something was not right. Seemed like sluggish labor, but CMPK did nothing
for her. Went in and checked,presentation was back and ribs first. Had to call
in the vet. You need to check or find a goat person to help you. Don't wait
until it is too late.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

She's doing pretty good. Will eat pellets but won't even touch the hay. And she is garding the water. She is up and moving some too. She passed some big bloddy mucos. I just checked her and finally was able to reach the cervex. It is still way back and down. I can still only get my fingers in not the whole hand but could feel that it was legs first(not sure which ones but legs not back!! Good sign!). Will be watching her real close. Thanks you guys for the info. When I check her she wants to push and will give a couple of good pushes after but then settles down again. I did close my eyes too. It really did help alot. Thanks so much. Will check on the CMPK to see if I can make a batch at home from goatkeeping 101. Thanks again I will keep you updated.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Stop rushing her. Even if you could get to a kid is the cervix dialated enough to pass a kid? Even a doe with a bad presentation is going to be pushing if you insert your fingers or hand, and certainly is going to have drainage. Let her get into labor, then if sluggish and she doesn't start pushing, then give CMPK injectable...it hurts nothing to give it before except your sleep, and one shot isn't going to do anything, once you start your up every 6 hours or so giving it again...

Does she have calcium from alfalfa in some form in her diet? Have you had other does kid withour problems? Than it's pretty unlikely a FF is going to not have contractions....


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I had a doe do this, she just took a lot longer than typical from ligs gone/prelabor etc to actually having the kids! The last one did have a malpresentation so that may have been why, but they were fine.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Just went out and there was a pool of slightly bloody liquid on the ground. Feels like baby is there but nose down. All I can feel is the eye (what I think is an eye). Going to give her some more time. The only calcium she gets is about a pound of goat pellets a day. Not sure the percentage on the calcium. Will check it out and let you know. Thanks for all of your concern and knowledge. I am at a lose for what to do but, she still is getting up, drinking and will eat pellets out of my hand but no hay. Gonna leave her to it and just watch carefully. No more checking untill I feel it is absolutely imparrative for her health. Hopefully I am just being impatient and she will have beautiful babies on her own!


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Calcium is min. 0.8% to max 1.3%


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is she fully dialated, can you only feel and eye because that is all the room, or you could feel more? You don't want the top of the head engaged, you want teeth and front feet. Clean up and see if you can go in and pull up that head, and reaching beside each side of the face, with your hand connected so you know it's this kids front legs, pull each front hoof forward. When I have problems with a head wanting to go up or down or lay on the side of the body I simply use a shoestring to tie a halter around the ears and nose, through the mouth so I can gently pull with my other hand and keep the head straight...find the legs and go. If you can not get the head up she can not deliver the kid....so go after a kid behind that one, or turn this kid around and bring it out rear leg breech.

The problem with relying on just a pellet and minerals is that you have no idea the form of calcium...without calcium labor is sluggish, they don't push well. Do you have any oxytoccin on hand?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Is there an update, Cally?


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I am at a loss for what happened. The only thing I can think of is that she went into some sort of pre false labor because of the weather change. (wnet for mid 50's to high 70's and into the 80's in 1 week.) Thinking she might have gotten a little dehydrated maybe. She is just fine. She is up walking around, eatting, drinking tons and is her happy friendly self. No baby as of yet. Just watching her real close to see if whatever it was hurt the baby. But all seems fine as of right now. I'll let you know if there is any change. Because I would have no clue as what to do. Thank you all so much!! I am very greatfull for all the info and concerns.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Keep us posted.

And I completely understand the concern. I am filled with self-doubt during kidding season which has cost me right now over $500 for calling the vet in when, by the time he got there (which was quickly) I had them delivered myself (two different birthings). Confidence is hard to come by sometimes.


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Very sad evening, lots of tears shed. My sweet Elsie didn't make it.  She started bleeding today but was still up and around I got very nervous and we desided that we had to do something. I pushed my hand in(is was very tight and will be very bruised for a while I am sure) There was baby, foreheadturned sideways tried to turn it tried to get both front legs together, tried to get a string on it. no luck. Mom didn't push much and then finally just gave up. We had to put her down.  Tried to save the baby, which we thought had to be 2 very twisted but, we couldn't.  He was already gone.  Really worried that we will have to get a new buck because this is the second time we have had one BIG boy. Last one came out with some help. But momma usually has triplets. But, I'm not sure which one because they got out and into my does, so not sure whos the sire. I am so upset tonight. Beating myself up because I knew I should have done something when it first started. I don't even know what direction to go. I have been looking forward to this moment since I got goats. My first kid having kids.  I know this is just how life is (bf butchers alot, I help) but that doesn't make it easier. Think it's going to take a long time to get over. And my swollen hand isn't going to make it any easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

So Sorry you lost her Cally, and that this has been your first experiences with goats, don't give up.. it does not always happen this way... 
I lost a baby this year because I waited too long, sometimes its just a hard call to make.. and you have gained experience and insight with this..


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So sorry, Cally.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your buck pumps in millions of sperm with each ejaculate. The doe ovulates several eggs and then chooses how many to implant in the uteurs horns. They implant and absorb depending upon the nutrition she is recieving. Giving bo-se shots before breeding has stopped nearly all my sinlge kids being born, and in fact has moved nearly all does from twins to trips. They also can not be in any calcium defficency so make sure you have some form of calcium in front of them and of course being in good weight as they go into breeding season. This is not your bucks fault. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Vicki, I assume you mean Bo-Se before breeding instead of kidding? I don't do that and have a majority of singles and twins. I have Saanen, too, I know that makes a difference, but I'd like to give the Bo-Se a shot (no pun intended). How long before breeding do you give it?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

It's usually given 2 weeks pre-breeding, I think. It's in GK101, From Birth to Kidding.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Cindy! I'm going to try that. My LaMancha's always have twins or trips, but my Saanens usually have twins or singles with an occasional trip.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

By the time I am breeding in October, I have everyones heats pretty well tracked knowing when they are going to kid, so give it a week or so before breeding. Now if I know I am going to pen breed and simply put the buck in the pen with the does, I give everyone their shot right before he comes in the pen. Vicki


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Vicki! I wasn't sure if it was the buck or the does. Good to know. Now I will make sure I have bo-se on hand pre breeding. I have been working on the calcium part but not sure what to switch up in my feeding program. I have looked through alot of pages on here and throughout the internet and have not been able to find any info on that. I feed burmuda grass and they get goat pellets at the stantion. Also have free choice goat minerals. Might switch to sweetlix as I hear that has helped alot around my area. Any input on my feed regimen will be put to good use. 

Also, on a higher point then last night. . . I woke this morning to another doe that had kidded late last night. Have a beautiful doeling and buckling!! Very healthy and happy!! I couldn't belive it I had just checked this doe last night before coming in and her bag wasn't even big. Crazy!! But very excited!! Now All my does have kidded! Out of 4 does I ended with 3 doelings and 4 bucklings!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just add alfalfa pellets to the barn. They are as important as their minerals and water here. For them to eat them as they please, I aim for about 3 pounds each per day, which honestly once you have been doing it awhile is free choice, although free choice for new goats is crazy big amounts  they eventually will stop pigging out. If your goats are eating the minerals you have, use them...why add a mineral so high in copper sulfate only and molassas? If you need to improve your minerals do, but it is rarely an improvement to move to that product.

Switch and add slowly.... Vicki


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! Will be trying some alfalfa for them soon. I won't switch up the minerals then if I don't have to. The blocks are alot more expensive and everyone says they sail through them faster. And I would rather not have the molasses. I really appreciate it! Thanks so much!


----------

